# Need help dating 853 Lemond frame



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

I recently bought a NOS Lemond frame and cannot tell what year it is. It is a Buenos Aires with 853 main tubes. It is bright red, has downtube shifters, Lemond decals without the colored background and a decal on the lower down tube that references "World Cycling Championship 1983-1989". It has a steel fork and a threaded silver Tange headset. The serial # is WTU001####. 

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I linked the well-hidden and incomplete Lemond archives, but they still may be of help.

In the "A Ride Like No Other" paragraph, click on "visit our bike archive." Go to "Models before 2003" and click on the .pdf link for the 2002 Buenos Aires. I think that's your bike, but you can make sure by checking the color and going over the component list item by item

http://2006.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/index.shtml#

Edit: Bad advice. I didn't pay attention to your note about the downtube shifters. That bike is older than the archive cutoff year.


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks - I looked at the archive, but it had no pix from 2000, which I suspect is the right date because of the 00 in the serial # and because I found a photo on the web of a 2000 Lemond with the same style decals. Close enough, I guess!


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't let her catch you staring at one of the new carbon models. She'll get jealous and may slap you. Ohhh, you don't mean that dating...


----------

